# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Minimum dimension for a bedroom

## jago

Can anybody advise if there is a minimum legal size (not height) for a bedroom ?  
A friend has just bought a property with a bedroom thats 2800mm x 2800mm.... 
cheers 
Jago

----------


## Bedford

I'm not sure what the minimum is, but I've had a few approved at 2600 x 2900 which is a bit smaller in area,  if that helps. :Smilie:

----------


## jago

Cheers Bedford :2thumbsup:  
Wow, I thought Australia would have had one...but I be buggered if I can find it, even the UK has a standard 6.5m2 and their houses are tiny. 
7.54m2 for a bedroom, again wow ...I've got a spare dunny at 3.6m2 and  I was worried that I had made that too small! 
Oh well I think they have been sold a gobbler.

----------

